# Looking for someone who can print my design and drop ship



## ggcouture (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a custom children clothing designer and would like to add children tees in to my collection. 

Right now I just don't have the time to do it, I am always floded with garment order. 

So I'm looking for someone who can print my design on to children tees, no minimum order, if you can drop ship it, it will be a huge plus. I am looking for the price range of $14 - $18/tee. I only pay with paypal.

Let me know if you're interested. I don't know if it is allowed to post a website here, but feel free to let me know if you want to see my children clothing website.


Ning
Designer


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ning,

You can post your website address in your signature. You can set it up in your control panel>edit signature.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

also you might get more PMs if you post your location...for example I am on the extreme west coast and would not want to get involved with a client on the east coast..


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

ggcouture said:


> I'm a custom children clothing designer and would like to add children tees in to my collection.
> 
> Right now I just don't have the time to do it, I am always floded with garment order.
> 
> ...


Hi Ning,
I would like to give you a quote.Where would they ship to and what kind of designs are we talking about.
Thanks Brenda
Leisurebeach EMB and Graphics
Tampa,Fl


----------



## ggcouture (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm in the southwest. I get most of my orders from ebay auctions. I have a pretty good sales there, but I can get swamped easily. I can not accept more than 2 - 3 order of garments each time, because I have to sew it my self. So between orders I can not list an item on ebay, and I'd like to change that. Children tee is a good solution for me, that way I only need to send the graphic/design to someone who's gonna print it on the tee. 

I'm looking for someone or company who can ship it to all over US, because my clients are scattered all over US, I have a lot of clients too from europe, but I will ship it my self if the orders come from europe because of the custom forms etc. 

The designs are probably mostly about fashion and kids. For example "Jane's 1st Birthday" with a picture of birthday cake on the tee. I have made one about Christmas since I'm going to have a Christmas launch this July. 

I don't care what type of printing you use, I don't really know about these things. I just want to make sure that it is a very good quality tee, because my children garments are on the high-end side. So my clients will expect good qualities. 

So let me know what you have.


Ning


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

Hi Ning - would you consider stocking a few of each style and ship yourself. We can provide the garments already screenprinted, but cannot offer drop shipping. If this is of interest let me know.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ning,
If you would please send me an email at [email protected] I think we can handle what your asking I just need a bit more info.Thanks


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ning,

I'm in the SW, too. We screen print, and we can drop ship to anywhere - US, Europe, wherever.

The best method for us would be if you purchase a small inventory up front, then you collect the orders and forward the details to us. We'll handle pulling from inventory, packing & getting the orders shipped off for your customers. The return label on the package will have only your information, so your customers won't even know we exist unless you want them to.

If you get an account with a shipper, such as UPS, FedEX, or even USPS, the shipments can be billed directly to your account so we don't even have any paperwork or hassle in figuring out what's owed each time.


----------



## ggcouture (Jun 18, 2008)

ONESIELADY,

I'd like to do that, but right now I have tons of fabrics in my inventory here at home, I don't think I have more rooms here and I don't feel like stocking up. This tee thing will be new for me, so I'd like to test the market and if it is a hit I probably will stock up. But for right now no minimum is what I'm looking for. 

This will be a long relationship. If I found a good company or person who can do this, and I like the quality of the printing and the tee, I will keep using the service.


Ning


----------

